# 2007 Z4 M Cold Air Intake



## rosenjas (May 30, 2008)

Hello all. We recently purchased a 2007 Z4 M Roadster. I'd like to add some horsepower and am thinking of the following:

Aftermarket oxygen sensor
Surge Performance Chip

Also, I'd like to install an aftermarket cold air intake system. Do you guys have any ideas?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## rosenjas (May 30, 2008)

Sorry guys; I posted this in the wrong sub-forum. I've copied this to the Z forum.

Thanks


----------

